# Surround Sound Hookup Options



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

The manual prefers to run all components into it and then one output to the TV. I don't like this idea b/c it is an older system and I would prefer to use HDMI cables


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Does your HTIB not have additional HDMI in connections? Only SPDIF fiberoptic input for audio? 

My TV down-converts audio. If I were to take audio from a blue-ray player (7.1) and send it out from the TV through the fiberoptic, I understand that the result would no longer be 7.1 format. Instead, it would be simple stereo. For this reason, if your TV is like mine and you hook it up per option 1, you may have a loss of audio "quality". For this reason, I would go with option 2.

Another benefit to option 2 is that you can watch TV (cable box) without turning on the HTIB. Sometimes, this is all one wants. 

A possible benefit to option 2 (depending on age and capability of components) is the potential to control devices with a single remote, via HDMI-CEC. Check the various manuals for this capability. If there, you may find this beneficial.

I would not use S-video. This analog signal will be noticably lower picture quality. In addition, you would have to run audio connections, creating a cable mess. If your HTIB does not have additional HDMI inputs, option 2 sounds good to me. If audio quality is good enough with option 1, and you value the convenience of not switching the TV input selector, then option 1 is completely viable.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have my family room hooked up similar to how you described in option 1. If you have no HDMI on the receiver - this is going to be your best option. Put the digital picture & sound into the TV from each source (HDMI), then digital sound from the TV (optical SPDIF) to the receiver. You'll change sources with your TV, and leave the receiver alone.


----------

